# Anyone tried hanging a plow on one of the new IFS trucks?



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

I had no idea the new 2500/3500 was IFS... Anyone seen it in action? Is it wesport or :crying: ?


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

they have been ifs since 92 i believe. and there are alot of post on here about torsion bars and ifs. use the search function it will provide alot of info.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

oops my bad i thought u were talking chevys. i dont know anything about dodges


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

^ I was gonna say! lol... My 08 is SFA for sure!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

2009 and new 2010's are still Solid Front Axles. The 1500's have been IFS since 2002.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Yep just double checked... still solid axle and definatly ugly


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Where are you guys confirming the SFA? Dodge.com clearly states that the 2500 and 3500 are IFS for 09 and 10...

from www .dodge.com/en/2009/ram_2500_3500/capability/handling _suspension

Suspension
Ram is built to be durable from the ground up with a *coil-over shock double-wishbone independent front suspension* for a smooth ride that has been tested on over two million miles of road. Out back, a solid rear axle with a longitudinally mounted leaf spring design from Hotchkiss provides massive support. High strength steel rear leaf springs, mounted directly over the rear axle, increase ground clearance, offering greater off-road capability. Staggered Bilstein® monotubed shocks help reduce axle wrap and wheel hop that can occur under certain acceleration and towing conditions.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

if you look at the pictures on dodge.com you can see that they only have 5 lugs instead of 8 i think someone messed up on the dodge site but the 2500's still have a solid front axle


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

maybe that is for the 2wd


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Also from the site:

Double-wishbone independent front suspension
Standard on:
Ram 2500 ST
Ram 2500 SXT
Ram 2500 Big Horn/Lone Star
Ram 2500 TRX
Ram 2500 Sport
Ram 2500 Power Wagon®
Ram 2500 Laramie
Ram 3500 ST
Ram 3500 SXT
Ram 3500 Big Horn/Lone Star
Ram 3500 TRX
Ram 3500 Sport
Ram 3500 Laramie


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Its wrong. You can clearly see the diff in the pictures


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

from motortrend.com:

2009 Dodge Ram 3500 Base Regular Cab Pickup Handling, Ride & Braking Standard Features 
- ABS
- 4.100:1 axle ratio
- Four disc brakes including four ventilated discs
- Dual rear wheels
- Immobilizer
- Rear limited slip differential
- Fullsize spare wheel
- *Wishbone front suspension independent *with stabilizer bar and coil springs, beam rear suspension rigid with leaf springs

Don't tell me you're looking at that damned cartoon on the site instead of reading the text... :laughing:


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

jomofo;835475 said:


> from motortrend.com:
> 
> 2009 Dodge Ram 3500 Base Regular Cab Pickup Handling, Ride & Braking Standard Features
> - ABS
> ...


2009 is still the "old" style... Dodge's web site does not have specs for the 2010 yet. The double wish bone suspension is for the 2wd.

Go look at the web site again or any picture of the new 2500/3500, you can clearly see the diff on the drivers side


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Just spoke with the Dodge dealer here in Silverthorne who said the new 2500/3500 is IFS. Maybe, he, motor trend, and dodge are all wrong, but I'm betting it's just the picture that's wrong.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

the only change to the newer dodges are they are getting larger u joints in the front end to increase the front gvw. everything else is the same truck from before.
mabe youll be able to get 40k miles on the new jonts instead of 30,000


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Just found this on Edmunds.com for the 09 3500...

"The 4WD 3500 has a solid front axle and recirculating-ball steering setup, while the 2WD model gets an independent front suspension and rack-and-pinion steering."

You'd think Dodge would be a little more careful about publishing their specs...


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

jomofo;835501 said:


> Just spoke with the Dodge dealer here in Silverthorne who said the new 2500/3500 is IFS. Maybe, he, motor trend, and dodge are all wrong, but I'm betting it's just the picture that's wrong.


Dodge web site also says the 2009 is an IFS which is obviously not true. The dealer you spoke with probably just came from the Chev dealer down the road... its a sold axle


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

The current trucks AND the 2010 redesigned ones are:

2wd: Double wishbone with coils

4x4: Solid front axle, coilovers.

For 2010, axle capacity does go up from 5,200 pounds to 5,500 pounds.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

at 45 seconds you see the same coil spring they use now. at 1:37 seconds you can clearly see the diff





 from the beginning untill about 2:00 you can see a solid axle





 at 1:27 it sure looks like a solid axle to me. Funny the engineers wouldnt say something about IFS if it was there

I would call your dealer back and call him an idiot


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Newdude;835535 said:


> The current trucks AND the 2010 redesigned ones are:
> 
> 2wd: Double wishbone with coils
> 
> ...


Coil springs not coilovers


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

NBI Lawn;835544 said:


> I would call your dealer back and call him an idiot


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

NBI Lawn;835548 said:


> Coil springs not coilovers


You put a Ford front in your Dodge?? Ford has Coil Springs, with a shock OUTSIDE the coil. Dodges have a shock INSIDE the coil, hence, a Coil Over front end.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Newdude;835551 said:


> You put a Ford front in your Dodge?? Ford has Coil Springs, with a shock OUTSIDE the coil. Dodges have a shock INSIDE the coil, hence, a Coil Over front end.


Wrong, coilovers are coils over a strut as one piece. Dodge just so happens to put the shock inside the spring as a seperate piece

Coilovers: http://images.google.com/images?hl=...er&btnG=Search+images&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g5&start=0

Coil springs: http://images.google.com/images?hl=...ings&btnG=Search+images&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&start=0

If there is any other questions I can answer I will be here most the night


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

...I stand corrected...my bad


----------

